

Apple Is Back, Better Than Ever - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/10/technology/personaltech/apple-is-back-better-than-ever.html?ref=technology&_r=0

======
ainiriand
Fucking zombies and its butt sucking media...

